# Are these good buys



## adil.fakier.5




----------



## andro

adil.fakier.5 said:


>


depend for how much and what u sort of vaping you like. 
plus u will need a charger and batteries .....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## adil.fakier.5

So which one of these would work if im a cloud chaser


----------



## huffnpuff

None

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll

The K100 or the Panzer would be your best bet out of those.
But then you would need to change the atty.

Judging by how you are asking which is the best one to use for cloud blowing, I would highly recommend you don't go for cloud blowing right now.
Reason being is that you probably don't know about Ohms law and battery safety.
So you just going to sit with a bomb in your hand and not know how to treat it correctly.

I would think that you should start on something a lot safer, such a regulated mod that has built in protection and safety cut off.
Im pretty sure you like your face and don't wanna lose it.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## adil.fakier.5

Tru dat brother need to learn the laws of power


----------



## free3dom

adil.fakier.5 said:


> Tru dat brother need to learn the laws of power



Play around with this - pay special attention to the "Current" value (Amps)


----------



## adil.fakier.5

Wich do u prefer oams or watts


----------



## adil.fakier.5

Any tipps


----------



## sirthomas

aspire cf sub ohm battery with sub ohm tank start with that to get your clouds


----------



## free3dom

adil.fakier.5 said:


> Wich do u prefer oams or watts



The basic idea is that you lock one value (such as resistance) and the adjust other values (such as power)...then you can see how the other values respond to these values. The reason I said you should pay attention to the "current" is because batteries are rated on the amount of current (amps) they can handle (as well as their power capacity, i.e. how long they last).

In order to vape safely, you must make sure that the battery you use is rated to handle the amount of current (amps) that your setup puts out. Unfortunately batteries are not visibly rated for continuous discharge rate - so for example a battery that is rated for 35 Amps, can usually only handle 20-25A continuously.

I would advise you to get some good batteries (Samsung 25Rs are really nice, and rated for about 25A continuous discharge) and then calculate the current your setup will put out before using it. Then make sure that the current is less than what your battery can handle.

This can be a bit confusing, so feel free to ask if you are unsure about anything because this can be dangerous (batteries overheating and actually exploding) if you don't know what you are doing.

PS: high current draw (that the 25Rs won't handle) generally only happens with very low builds (i.e. below 0.2 Ohm).


----------



## Mike

free3dom said:


> PS: high current draw (that the 25Rs won't handle) generally only happens with very low builds (i.e. below 0.2 Ohm).



You can safely build to 0.15 on 25Rs and even that is excessive for a mech - a regulated is way better as you get close to 100W - safer and less voltage drop to worry about.

@adil.fakier.5 what's your budget?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

free3dom said:


> The basic idea is that you lock one value (such as resistance) and the adjust other values (such as power)...then you can see how the other values respond to these values. The reason I said you should pay attention to the "current" is because batteries are rated on the amount of current (amps) they can handle (as well as their power capacity, i.e. how long they last).
> 
> In order to vape safely, you must make sure that the battery you use is rated to handle the amount of current (amps) that your setup puts out. Unfortunately batteries are not visibly rated for continuous discharge rate - so for example a battery that is rated for 35 Amps, can usually only handle 20-25A continuously.
> 
> I would advise you to get some good batteries (Samsung 25Rs are really nice, and rated for about 25A continuous discharge) and then calculate the current your setup will put out before using it. Then make sure that the current is less than what your battery can handle.
> 
> This can be a bit confusing, so feel free to ask if you are unsure about anything because this can be dangerous (batteries overheating and actually exploding) if you don't know what you are doing.
> 
> PS: high current draw (that the 25Rs won't handle) generally only happens with very low builds (i.e. below 0.2 Ohm).


I know of people running their 25r batteries at 0.08ohms. Not recommended but hasn't blown up on them yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Riddle said:


> I know of people running their 25r batteries at 0.08ohms. Not recommended but hasn't blown up on them yet.



Sure, they are fantastic batteries...but this was a recommendation for a newbie so sticking to 0.2 and above seemed like a better idea


----------



## adil.fakier.5

Icr 2200mah 3.7v this is on my blue battery


----------



## adil.fakier.5

And using my itaste vtr 5.3ohm


----------



## free3dom

adil.fakier.5 said:


> Icr 2200mah 3.7v this is on my blue battery



That's a bit vague unfortunately, you need the AMP rating (ex. 10A, 20A, 35A)...if this is not printed on the battery you would need to know who the manufacturer of the battery is and then search for the continuous current discharge rating for your specific battery.

If you are having trouble identifying the battery maybe take a picture of the writing on the battery and post it here.


----------

